# frontline



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ok, here's the annual "who has the best deal on frontline?" thread. in the last 2 days we've found 3 ticks, so it's time....


----------



## Lisa Emerson (Mar 30, 2009)

Amazon, far as I can tell at the moment.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

cool. thanks lisa. i know it's just laziness on my part, but i also know there're a lot of ppl on here that "shop", and i HATE shopping. i really do. so i count on my fellow members...


----------



## Lisa Emerson (Mar 30, 2009)

I usually buy from JeffersPet and PetEdge, but as far as some things like Frontline goes, their prices haven't been as good as some others lately. Other things can be bought at a buck there whereas they'd be a few elsewhere, so. ::shrugs::


----------

